# ODNR Proposes Dates for Fall Hunting Seasons to Ohio Wildlife Council



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

On Wednesday, Jan. 9, the Ohio Wildlife Council received potential dates for the upcoming fall hunting seasons, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR).More...

More...


----------

